# Catalyst pedals: first impressions



## Guest (Apr 24, 2016)

I picked up a set of Catalyst pedals, and a lot of it had to do with Formica's experience (Thanks!).

First impressions:
- These are prolly the weirdest looking pedals I've seen
- They're not that huge compared to my current pedals (RF Atlas)
- I can feel leg muscles I didn't know existed before
- Sitting pedaling, I don't feel as much with these pedals
- Standing pedaling, both up and downhill, this is where this pedal shines
- There's a lot more control on downhills and cornering on these
- These are the first pedals where my foot falls naturally where it should (my feet usually fall around the arch, but not on these)

Other benefits:
- No arch or low back pain during climbing.

So far so good. Today's ride wasn't technical, but a 4 mile up and a 4 mile down with some steep pitches.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

How about pedal strikes? I've got RF Atlas on my Knolly Warden and get quite a few.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I have no more pedal strikes than usual.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Good review Stripes. Seems like these meet your needs.

I never heard of this brand but I'll bookmark the link. I bought pedals 2 years ago (Canfield Crampon Ultimate) and I'm happy with them but it's always good to learn first hand impressions


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

Any updates on these pedals? I'm looking at picking up a set, but I'm in the research phase. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

astom22 said:


> Any updates on these pedals? I'm looking at picking up a set, but I'm in the research phase.


I've been riding these pedals on and off this year, and I'm permanently on them. I wrote about how they helped me here.

Taking a Cornering Clinic ? Mountain Bike for Her

For me, with my big ol' feet, I feel like I can get enough leverage with my hips. As much as I would prefer they have center pins, it's not a factor for me anymore. My feet stay on them and I can do things with a lot of confidence like dropoffs and structures.

Lemme know if you have any questions. I think as a female with a really wide Q-factor it makes a HUUUGE difference having something to put your feet on and have better control.


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

stripes said:


> I've been riding these pedals on and off this year, and I'm permanently on them. I wrote about how they helped me here.
> 
> Taking a Cornering Clinic ? Mountain Bike for Her
> 
> ...


Thanks, i will check out the article. I'm a 230+ pound male and can be hard on equipment. Anything that gives me a better base on the bike, is a plus. Can't wait to try them out.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mudgirl (Jun 19, 2007)

Thank you for the review! I have had my eye on these pedals since I saw Bike James launch them from his website. I was a little skeptical about his claims, but it sounds like they are working well for you. I just added them to my Christmas list, so hopefully I'll get a chance to add my own review.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

mudgirl said:


> Thank you for the review! I have had my eye on these pedals since I saw Bike James launch them from his website. I was a little skeptical about his claims, but it sounds like they are working well for you. I just added them to my Christmas list, so hopefully I'll get a chance to add my own review.


You're welcome. Glad it was helpful 

I took them to my new shop in the Denver metro area. The guys at the shop really like them enough that they want to carry them.

I've found with jumping and downhill riding (which seems like all I do lately) they really give you a lot of purchase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm loving mine, they stick to my 510s like they are glued down. I can also feel different muscles in use when pushing uphill, which is a good thing. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## rjcobra (Mar 18, 2004)

Stripes said:


> I picked up a set of Catalyst pedals, and a lot of it had to do with Formica's experience (Thanks!).
> 
> First impressions:
> How does your saddle positioning compare with normal flat pedals?


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

rjcobra said:


> First impressions:
> How does your saddle positioning compare with normal flat pedals?


Ok, so it's been a year and I've found a few things:
- They're great if you're dealing with an injury. For me it was arch issues (posterior tib issues)
- They're great if you're on the wrong crank length (something too long).

When I travel and rent bikes, I take the pedals with me. If I'm lucky, I can find a bike with 170mm cranks. I ride 165mm on all my bikes, which NO ONE stocks.. Running 170mm cranks had me on the pedals for over a year, and when I switched back to 165mm, I can run any pedal now. Provided I keep my ankle happy 

The pedals do nothing for my saddle position. That says the same.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

After riding them for over a year, I have some significant comments. I'll need to pass them on to James.

They need to make a smaller version for small feet. I think the size is great if you are a men's 12, but for smaller feet they are just too big. I've foudn them to be fabulous with lesser foot fatigue when I'm doing long rides with lots of pedaling. But, I've switched back to a smaller pedal for everday techinical riding. For pressuring the pedal (corner, dropping, wheel lifts etc) there's just no comparision when being able to almost wrap your foot around the smaller pedal. I found that no matter how I tried, the contact is not just not the same with the bigger pedal. It's too spread out with a small foot. 
I taught a clinic yesterday, and one of my new riders had a set and I could just see that they were too big for her and she was not as well set up for success as she could have been if she'd been able to pressure her foot more. My clinic with Kat that I did a few weeks ago really underscored all this. With everything we worked on (corners, drops, pumping) when I switched to a smaller pedal everything was easier.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

I tested/reviewed the Catalysts recently (link), and the one thing that bugged me was clipping the pedals on rocks, etc. My bike has a lower-than-average BB, and the Catalysts' oversized platforms made it more prone to pedal strike. To be completely fair, though, my other platform pedals also clip rocks, etc (just not as often).


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Stripes said:


> I picked up a set of Catalyst pedals, and a lot of it had to do with Formica's experience (Thanks!).
> 
> First impressions:
> How does your saddle positioning compare with normal flat pedals?


Disclaimer: First, I'm a dude. An old dude. I got to this thread with a search for the pedals on mtbr.

Second, I have size 13/14 feet. Pretty big.

I have NO experience riding flats. I've been riding clipless since the don of time. The main reason I bought these pedals is because I wanted a flat pedal since I often ride my bike out my back door to exercise my dog (no singletrack, just dirt farm roads). I just wanted to be able to hop on my bike with any ol' pair of shoes I had on. I saw these mentioned in a thread, noted they are HUGE and thought, "Hey, maybe these will be great for my long-ass feet."

To answer your question, saddle positioning (f to r) is the same. I found, though, that I was able to lower my seat probably 1/2' due to the fact my feet are farther forward. So, I've lowered my center of gravity by a skosh, which I can really feel in the handling department. I've also noticed that my legs aren't as tired after a ride. They'll complain during the ride (another hill?!?), but they don't ache afterwards.

I love the feel of being able to move around on the pedal to adjust to the terrain. The large platform gives you a ****-ton of room for error, and you can lift your foot/feet up, replant them without much of a worry about where they're going to land.

Pedal strikes? I get them. But I got them with clipless. I don't notice any more strikes now than I did then. I attribute this to the fact I'm more nimble on the pedals and can adjust more according to the terrain.

I have no idea if you folks with smaller feet will like them. I really like them, and no leg distress later in the day is a real big plus for me. Plus, they look pretty badass on my bike!

View attachment 1135878


Joe Bob sez: Two legs- err, thumbs up!


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Finch Platte said:


> Disclaimer: First, I'm a dude. An old dude. I got to this thread with a search for the pedals on mtbr.
> 
> Second, I have size 13/14 feet. Pretty big.
> 
> ...


Finch, they look proportional on your bike. On my XS, not so much 

Glad you're getting good use out of them. When I started jumping last year, I was sliding around on them too much. If it weren't for that, I'd still be on them.

I still have my set. I'll probably still be on them the next time I end up on longer cranks on a rental bike (no one rents bikes with 165mm cranks that aren't DH bikes), and if I reinjure my ankle.

Pedal strikes is irrelevant. I'm not sure how people plan on having the new long, low, and slack geo without them--no matter what pedals you ride. I have plenty of pedal strikes on all kinds.

Did you come off clipless to the Pedaling Innovations or from another flat pedal? I didn't have to do any seat adjustments coming off the Race Face Atlas pedals. Although I'm now back on my Straitline de factos. They have pins EVERYWHERE and I have the shins to prove it!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Stripes, what are your thoughts about them being proportionally too big for small feet? Kat S took one look at what I was using and said flat out I'd be more successful with a smaller pedal. I tried it and yes. Ladies size 7 FWIW.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

formica said:


> Stripes, what are your thoughts about them being proportionally too big for small feet? Kat S took one look at what I was using and said flat out I'd be more successful with a smaller pedal. I tried it and yes. Ladies size 7 FWIW.


So your feet are smaller than mine. I wear a size 10 in womens.

<rant>
It's *entirely* possible. I'm pretty pissed at the MTB industry on the this one size fits all BS. Pedals and cranks are a good place to start, and despite the growing women's market, they are making frames larger and larger.
</rant>

Those pedals would be fine for my feet if they had more pins I think, but in all honesty, I'm back where you are. I'm back on my Straitline De Factos (https://www.straitlinecomponents.com/products/defacto-pedals) because they have pins everywhere and aren't too big for my feet either.

I think they do have some good purposes, like fat biking would prolly be great with them (people wear bigger shoes in the winter) and if you have foot/ankle injuries or mobility issues.

Or you're running the wrong freaking size crank. 

Mine have become my travel pedals if I'm going somewhere to ride and rent a bike. But otherwise, I'm enjoying my straitlines again. I might eventually try the Canfield Crampons, but otherwise, I'm happy with my Straitlines. Even the RF Atlas pedals are pretty good.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

formica said:


> Stripes, what are your thoughts about them being proportionally too big for small feet? Kat S took one look at what I was using and said flat out I'd be more successful with a smaller pedal. I tried it and yes. Ladies size 7 FWIW.


Hi Formica.. revisiting this.. yeah, if you have a size 7 foot, I could see the pedals being a bit hard to get any traction on them.

So I've been riding on my Straitline De Factos for a while, but my feet are starting to hurt. Where to start? Probably new shoes and new inserts would make the most sense. I think my old 5.10 midtop impacts have no arch support. The new ones do, so I'm trying to see how they feel on my feet tomorrow and Thursday before riding them for a weekend of DH.

I had a friend of mine modified the pedals so they have center pins.  Because that's why I went away from them: when you catch air, it sucks to not have your foot where it's supposed to be when you land.

But it looks like with the new purple pedals that he's got hem with some extra pins, just off to the edges instead of directly centered..

I'm kinda curious to what size shoe he wears. I'm in a 9 in mens, 10 in womens, and I have really wide feet, which is probably why I like them.. but I'm a bigger fan of my Straitlines.

The new 5.10 midtops have a much stiffer sole, so I'm wondering if that will help more than a pedal will.

There's a whole thing he has with pedaling on your midfoot, but I ride flat pedals all the time and I ride on the back of the balls of my feet or I couldn't stand and pedal. I do agree with Kat S that you need to have a smaller pedal to control the bike for technical stuff, but I'm tempted to bring two sets of pedals when I ride a bike to see how fatigued my feet feel for DH riding (and when I bring my Megatrail).

But first -- new shoes


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

Took mine for a day at the bike park and was amazed at how well they did. Granted, I have size 12 feet and weigh about 240lbs, but they worked extremely well. 

I felt they gave me a lot of bike control on the steep descents. 

It was really interesting how sore my calves were the next day. I say that, because people say you can't use your calves with these pedals. Granted, most of my soreness seemed to be from my heels down riding on descents. 

My buddy I rode with had a rented bike, with normal flats, and he lost his footing many times during our day. I never had a single slip. 

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

astom22 said:


> Took mine for a day at the bike park and was amazed at how well they did. Granted, I have size 12 feet and weigh about 240lbs, but they worked extremely well.
> 
> I felt they gave me a lot of bike control on the steep descents.
> 
> ...


Actually, you can use your calves with these pedals. A lot. They act a lot like skis  You can really carve on them, and the bearings are great for pedaling.

They're super fun on a long DH section.. the first time I rode on them I was on them on a 4 mile smooth downhill. It felt really amazing. but for jumping, not so much.


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

stripes said:


> Actually, you can use your calves with these pedals. A lot. They act a lot like skis  You can really carve on them, and the bearings are great for pedaling.
> 
> They're super fun on a long DH section.. the first time I rode on them I was on them on a 4 mile smooth downhill. It felt really amazing. but for jumping, not so much.


I'm not a big jumper, takes to long to heal at my age. 

I have felt great with these pedals, in any type of riding I have done, and couldn't be happier.

Even though they are larger pedals, I have gotten less pedal strikes than with my previous flats. Could be I'm getting more accustomed to the bike or that I have more control and a more planted feel.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

astom22 said:


> I'm not a big jumper, takes to long to heal at my age.
> 
> I have felt great with these pedals, in any type of riding I have done, and couldn't be happier.
> 
> ...


So I took my modified ones out this weekend. These are the ones installed center pins on so my foot would stop slipping.

Wow, what a difference. I only got 2 full runs on DH bikes at Trestle (I was demoing), but for the DH bike, I might just keep these pedals on. I do want to spend some time on the modded ones and see how they feel jumping. While I know it helps to have smaller pedals, I hate that my feet can hurt so much with the smaller footprint, and the catalyst does allow my foot to spread that load as opposed to on the balls of the feet strictly.

I am going to order a second set for my friend to modify for my Megatrail to ride when my foot gets unhappy. I have a left foot that gets flare ups of plantar fasciitis, and this is the only pedal that allows me to keep riding when my foot hurts.

Also, If I'm on a bike I don't know (I demoed 3 different bikes before picking up a new to me DH sled), I use these pedals. They help me from putting my body in a funny position since I do so much midfoot standing.


----------



## astom22 (Aug 4, 2016)

stripes said:


> So I took my modified ones out this weekend. These are the ones installed center pins on so my foot would stop slipping.
> 
> Wow, what a difference. I only got 2 full runs on DH bikes at Trestle (I was demoing), but for the DH bike, I might just keep these pedals on. I do want to spend some time on the modded ones and see how they feel jumping. While I know it helps to have smaller pedals, I hate that my feet can hurt so much with the smaller footprint, and the catalyst does allow my foot to spread that load as opposed to on the balls of the feet strictly.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it went well.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## mudgirl (Jun 19, 2007)

So I've been riding these pedals for a few months now, and I am really happy with them. I am 5'1" with size 8/Euro 39 shoes, so kind of middle of the road for shoe size. I feel very stable on the pedals. I recently switched back to my old Shimano Saints flats as I recently got a new bike and my original Catalyst pedals are blue, and my new bike is green and purple, and well, the blue pedals just don't match :-D. Anyway, I find my feet slipping off the Saints too frequently, and an old case of Morton's neuroma is flaring up again with them. So I just ordered another pair of the Catalysts. I honestly don't get any more pedal strike with the longer pedals, and they just feel so much better overall. I'm sold, and I recommend them, especially if you have foot problems.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Why_Not31 (Oct 25, 2014)

I got a pair of these and tried them on my local trails. Not a fan. I don't like the flat footed position these pedals require. I also had lots of issues with pedal grip and stability due to the long but very narrow platform. These may work if you're doing XC type riding where is mostly pedaling but I will stick to a standard flat pedal for anything with technical descending. Thankfully the Catalyst have a money back guarantee.


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

I just installed mine, but have not ridden on the trail yet. Did you install the longer pins? the stock pins are short.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

smoothmoose said:


> I just installed mine, but have not ridden on the trail yet. Did you install the longer pins? the stock pins are short.


They are. I'm going to put the longer pins throughout the pedals and see if that helps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

